# My Gym - BJ Penn



## Andrew Green (Mar 15, 2007)

BJ Penn is doing some serious fan gaining work here. He has decided to put his classes online, daily. This is a look inside BJ Penn's gym, how he teaches, how he trains, all online, all free.

I'm thinking his website just made it to my daily watch list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.bjpenn.com/index.php


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice find.. :bow:


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 18, 2007)

That's wild!  Thanks, AG!

Hey - let us know when you're going to be in class so we can watch!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> That's wild!  Thanks, AG!
> 
> Hey - let us know when you're going to be in class so we can watch!




"We could not calculate driving directions between *winnipeg, mb* and *hawaii*."
~ http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=winnipeg,+mb+to+hawaii


doh!


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 18, 2007)

thats cool.. thanks for the info and the link..

you cant drive to hawaii??


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool thing to do.

Just curious, but, any reason given as to why he's doing this?


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 18, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> "We could not calculate driving directions between *winnipeg, mb* and *hawaii*."
> 
> doh!


 
  oops!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Cool thing to do.
> 
> Just curious, but, any reason given as to why he's doing this?



give back to the fans, gain new fans, bring in students, drive up semiar business, or maybe cause he just wants to give something to the martial arts community? Might even be connected to him being a coach on TUF 5, I don't know, but I like him a lot more because of it


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 18, 2007)

Absolutely. He's also a coach on the new UFC show in April, with a fight at the finally against the other coach (Jens?).

I just thought maybe he said something about it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, Jens Pulver...

Which, I find odd.

But that's another thread which I will go start


----------

